
List of April Fools' Day Announcements – 2016 - crivabene
Following last year&#x27;s example, instead of cluttering the front page with fake product announcements, let&#x27;s just post them in here instead. One thread where each top-level comment is just a title and a link.
======
crivabene
Google Self Driving Bicycle
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s)

------
crivabene
Google Cardboard Plastic

Announcement: [https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/03/cardboard-
plastic.ht...](https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/03/cardboard-plastic.html)

Site:
[https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/](https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/)

------
clemmakesapps
Razer project breadwinner

[http://www.razerzone.com/breadwinner](http://www.razerzone.com/breadwinner)

Virgin America's new logo

[http://blog.virginamerica.com/blog/a-labor-of-love-
reimagini...](http://blog.virginamerica.com/blog/a-labor-of-love-reimagining-
our-iconic-logo/)

------
crivabene
Mark Zuckerberg x H&M

[http://markforhm.com/](http://markforhm.com/)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11403094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11403094)

------
moviuro
My Little LLVM: Undefined Behavior is Magic!

[http://blog.llvm.org/2016/04/undefined-behavior-is-
magic.htm...](http://blog.llvm.org/2016/04/undefined-behavior-is-magic.html)

------
crivabene
ThinkGeek

Vertical Landing Mentos & Diet Coke Rocket:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivph/?pfm=HP_Carousel_DietC...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivph/?pfm=HP_Carousel_DietCokeRocket_1)

Star Trek White Noise Sleep Machine:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivmt/?pfm=HP_Carousel_White...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivmt/?pfm=HP_Carousel_WhiteNoiseGenerator_2)

VR Sensory Immersion Generator:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivpl/?pfm=HP_Carousel_VRGen...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivpl/?pfm=HP_Carousel_VRGenerator_3)

Flavor of the Day Desktop Calendar:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivlp/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivlp/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_1_ivlp)

Useless Light Switch:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivlq/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivlq/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_2_ivlq)

Attack on Titan Colossal Titan Lawn Ornament:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivnr/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivnr/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_4_ivnr)

Plumbus:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivns/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivns/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_5_ivns)

baRPG:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivov/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivov/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_6_ivov)

Magic: The Gathering - Travel Edition:
[http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivpi/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProduc...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ivpi/?pfm=HP_FeaturedProducts_8_ivpi)

------
elssar
Left-Pad added as a syscall to the kernel -
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/31/1108](https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/31/1108)

------
albastru
SnoopaVision by Google:
[https://www.youtube.com/snoopavision?v=F0F6SnbqUcE](https://www.youtube.com/snoopavision?v=F0F6SnbqUcE)

------
winterthedeep
Google Japan announces physical flick-based JP input device

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LI1PysAlkU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5LI1PysAlkU)

------
rkwz
RedMart - Get your groceries delivered yesterday

[http://timetravel.redmart.com/](http://timetravel.redmart.com/)

------
LukeB_UK
Get your apps and games ready for space with Google Play: [http://android-
developers.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/get-your-ap...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/get-your-apps-and-games-ready-for-
space.html?m=1)

------
dhboden
RATP (Paris Metro) announces new station names
[http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/v_149039/metro-rer-la-ratp-
renomm...](http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/v_149039/metro-rer-la-ratp-
renomme-13-stations/)

------
Gustomaximus
Google did the drop mic reply in Gmail

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/04/01/gmails-mic-drop-
tool...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/04/01/gmails-mic-drop-tool-april-
fools-joke-wish-real/)

~~~
moviuro
UPDATE: Well, it looks like we pranked ourselves this year. Due to a bug, the
Mic Drop feature inadvertently caused more headaches than laughs. We’re truly
sorry. The feature has been turned off. If you are still seeing it, please
reload your Gmail page.

[https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/03/introducing-gmail-
mic-d...](https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/03/introducing-gmail-mic-
drop.html)

------
erk__
Nvidia energy drink: [http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-
geforce-gtx...](http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-
energy)

------
crivabene
Kayak Arcade

[https://www.kayak.com](https://www.kayak.com) (redirects to
[https://www.kayak.com/arcade/](https://www.kayak.com/arcade/))

------
breakingcups
Dutch VPS-host TransIP introduces CommunityVPS (X plays Debian):
[https://www.transip.nl/communityvps/](https://www.transip.nl/communityvps/)

------
LukeB_UK
Humble Indie Font Bundle:
[https://www.humblebundle.com/indiefonts](https://www.humblebundle.com/indiefonts)

~~~
donkeyd
I actually like Cosmic Sans!

------
1159885274
Google Express:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0F6SnbqUcE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0F6SnbqUcE)

------
moviuro
Just in: our new line of lifestyle products

[https://oneplus.net/getsandstoned](https://oneplus.net/getsandstoned)

------
Mattc007
LineSquid - Stock 1D imagery [http://linesquid.com](http://linesquid.com)

